# My current (first) grow HELP MEEE!! COTYLEDON EMERGENCY lol



## hooterz666 (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi everyone, I joined because im going through some issues with my seedling,

The seeds i'm using are bagseeds, I live in a country where weed is criminalized and no seed banks or dispensaries are available. My seed germinated fairly quickly and I did the common mistake of overpotting it, it's not that big of a pot though. My seedling started out just fine but I was under the impression that i was overwatering my seedling and my growing light definitely was not strong enough to create the necessary heat to help the soil dry. This is when i decided to leave my seedling out in the sun... WORST MISTAKE EVERRR, I live in a really hot and sunny country and i accidentally overslept and left the seedling in the sun for too long, i went out to find it's cotyledons gone (not even in the pot) and nothing but a dried up tiny stem with 2 tiny true leaves (the seedling was about an inch and a half tall), i took it inside immediately and watered it and carried on, I wanted to know if the cotyledons falling off might affect the plant and if you guys have any tips or suggestions.

I have my seedling under a single 75W 6500k LED bulb (grow lights are also very hard to find here), i plan on getting 2 cool white cfls instead.

I should also mention a few things:
the temperature outside was about 31/33 celsius i left it out for 6 hours 
my first set of true leaves are still really small and pointing kind of downwards 
the stem is rlly short but feels quite strong 
the germinated seed has been in the soil for about 8 days


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2020)

Put them under mild to dim light and have a fan gently blowing across the soil to help it dry.  Good luck.  You life and learn.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

Welcome to the Passion.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

Welcome  Any pics


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 20, 2020)

Welcome! 

Yes, maybe a picture?   I'm sorry to hear of your troubles.


----------



## hooterz666 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hey stonerssss, thanks for the quick replies, I will post a picture of my poor little seedling shortly, but before i do so theres like an update or two: i can see a tiny tiny tiny leaf starting to grow between the surviving true leaves which might be a good sign, the stem also got a tiny bit longer. However the leaves themselves are still failing to grow. If I had access to other seeds I would just start over but there really is no way of actually finding proper seeds here (Cairo, Egypt). I do still have one not fully germinated seed (it's been in a wet paper towel for a week and has only started showing a white line appearing through the crack, should i just continue the germination in some soil or wait a few more days to see if it actually does manage to sprout in the paper towels..? Thanks in advance guys !!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 20, 2020)

hooterz666 said:


> wait a few more days to see if it actually does manage to sprout in the paper towels..?



That would be my vote.   I'm thinking a week though, it might be dead.   I've never had one take more than 3-4 days, even my old seeds.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

I have had older seeds crack up to 10 days so ya never know
Did you soak the seeds in water 1st over night?


----------



## hooterz666 (Oct 20, 2020)

Here are the photos, it looks horrible right now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

hooterz666 said:


> Hey stonerssss, thanks for the quick replies, I will post a picture of my poor little seedling shortly, but before i do so theres like an update or two: i can see a tiny tiny tiny leaf starting to grow between the surviving true leaves which might be a good sign, the stem also got a tiny bit longer. However the leaves themselves are still failing to grow. If I had access to other seeds I would just start over but there really is no way of actually finding proper seeds here (Cairo, Egypt). I do still have one not fully germinated seed (it's been in a wet paper towel for a week and has only started showing a white line appearing through the crack, should i just continue the germination in some soil or wait a few more days to see if it actually does manage to sprout in the paper towels..? Thanks in advance guys !!


If you are seeing tiny leaves let it ride that is what you want


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

hooterz666 said:


> Here are the photos, it looks horrible right now


That is what they all look like relax


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

Congrats Papa


----------



## hooterz666 (Oct 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> That is what they all look like relax


wait so is it ok that it's literally an inch long at 10 days, also any suggestions on how I can help it grow a little faster because it is very vulnerable at that size.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

hooterz666 said:


> wait so is it ok that it's literally an inch long at 10 days, also any suggestions on how I can help it grow a little faster because it is very vulnerable at that size.


Let it grow it is the way they look at a young age


----------



## hooterz666 (Oct 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Let it grow it is the way they look at a young age


Thank u kingggggg


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

Not sure if you know about feeding or what type of soil you are using but that could explain the small size but then again some seeds just grow slow like some people do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

How is she looking


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 22, 2020)

Oh, thanks for asking, Roster, I was wondering if growth has happened also.


----------



## hooterz666 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hey guys thanks for asking! The stem grew about half an inch but the leaves are still struggling to grow beyond their initial size, the cotyledons falling off must've stunted it, i sprayed it with a water/mollasses mix less than half a teaspoon in a small sprayer, a friend recommended that, I also left it outside in a semi shaded area most of the day to try to dry out the soil a bit hoping to see some improvements by tomorrow, if not i'll give my other semi germinated seed a shot in a small pot.


----------



## hooterz666 (Oct 22, 2020)

there she is poor girl


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

Im gonna tell ya a true story

I had a special seed that someone gifted me and I germed it to about an inch tall
I was moving things around and snapped it off just above the tap root, there was a 1/4 stem attached to tap root. OK now one would think heck maybe the root section would still be able to grow (afterall it is a weed. Nope it did not.
But top half of plant almost looked like yours was snapped with about 1/2 inch stem and two tiny leaves, which I took dipped in rooting gel and placed into Rapid rooter plug and watched. Do you know that that tiny plant developed roots again and grew . It was never going to be a big plant, but I got a zip off it.
I did it just to see if I could, and the guy who gifted me the seeds was impressed that his strain was pretty hardy to clonning.
I would say more than likely the plant will live but good chance of it being on the small side.
But you never know.


----------



## hooterz666 (Oct 22, 2020)

So do you think if i "clone" it, it could survive? or are my odds higher if i just let her dry off almost completely in the pot i have it placed in. Sorry i'm probably putting too much effort into this seed for it's worth but finding one here is rather difficult due to legalities and policies.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

hooterz666 said:


> So do you think if i "clone" it, it could survive? or are my odds higher if i just let her dry off almost completely in the pot i have it placed in. Sorry i'm probably putting too much effort into this seed for it's worth but finding one here is rather difficult due to legalities and policies.


NO>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> There is nothing to clone
I was just telling you have strong these plants are and want to live.
Don't keep playing with it, evry few days give small amounts of water right around the seedling, It is out of your hands the plant will need to recover.
Best way to do that it don't keep trying to fix something that is not broken just stunted.
Honestly I would get more seeds , Take this as a learning step.
But for now let it grow,,,,,,,,,,,let it grow........ sounds like a song.


----------



## hooterz666 (Oct 22, 2020)

so turns out the root hadn't even grown at all if was all brown and slimy and deformed (root rot i assume) so i discarded the seedling  r.i.p but the good news is my other seedling miraculously germinated and i put it into a small paper cup, couldn't find standard solos, gonna make sure not to overwater this time and to keep the cotyledons safe at all costs will update you if we get a miracle seedling in a couple days!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

Make sure there are drain holes and then just light water only
Don't play with it.
Or your plant either Ha


----------

